# Fly Fish Flamingo - Rojo's and Robalo! 2/25



## paint it black

Here's a preview picture! For the full report, check out my blog post!
http://skinnywaterculture.blogspot.com/2012/02/end-is-near.html










The end of "Winter" is near!!!!!!!!


----------



## BRunner346

Im so I'm so I'm so I'm so proud of you


----------



## paint it black

check out the video I just slapped together from this day....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHDwsxHaOuc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## acrittenden

Great video and a great write up! I am fishing in the Glades for five days next week. Could you tell me what fly patters were working on the reds and snook? Any help would be great! Thanks!


----------



## paint it black

> Great video and a great write up! I am fishing in the Glades for five days next week. Could you tell me what fly patters were working on the reds and snook? Any help would be great! Thanks!


Thanks.
We were both throwing small crab patterns. I actually was throwing a bonefish fly I came up with last summer. Alex was throwing a very similar fly, but with a lot of flash. Good luck out there! Fishing has been going off!


----------



## BRunner346

Thats a sick vid! The vid got me more hype than actually being there 

Team Monochrome!


----------



## Shadowcast

Great report.....great skiff!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Eric

Great Video

I concur with shadow...Sick Sled!

I guess I have to step up my GoPro videos...LOL


----------



## out-cast

Nice werk E, sick vid!!


----------



## tbutler

Gorgeous video -- showing that flat, warm, gin-clear water to someone stuck in midst of a semi-chilly NC winter just ain't fair... :'(


----------



## nightfly

awesome video beautiful water down there. im sticking with my theory that there is a redfish farm down there


----------



## dacuban1

Thank u for making me a star my little buddy 
More videos to come soon!


----------



## paint it black

> Thank u for making me a star my little buddy
> More videos to come soon!


I'm already finding soundtracks for our next videos! lol


----------



## jeffscoggin

Crazy good...keep it coming...


----------



## Low_Life

Great vid and fish! Way to go Alex, no wonder nobody's heard
from you in a while, you've been out KILLIN" them, lol!


----------



## Seebs

I cant wait to get out there with my new Native!!!


----------

